# [31] - Celtics [11-19] at Cavs [18-12]



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Jefferson is playing very well again Z. TA is keeping his nice play up too.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Celts vs. Cavs*

Man, some horrible calls. Perk gets slapped and grabbed by the arm on the shot, no call. Then Varajan or w/e bounces off Perk on his shot and get's the call. GG made em' pay with a 3 though.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Celts vs. Cavs*

jefferson is playing well against Z but Z is playing mosterous as well...AL better start playin some D because if he scores 40 it means nothing if Z scores 40 also


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Celts vs. Cavs*

Thats the way my boy Sebastian needs to play every game. Aggressive as well as finding people. He and Gerald have something working these last few games.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Celts vs. Cavs*

I was just about to mention, this is how I wish Telfair played every night. Maybe being demoted to the bench in place of a point guard who isn't a point guard knocked some motivation into him.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Celts vs. Cavs*

Oh wow...LeBron just made a 3/4 court shot as time experied int the 3rd. We'll see if it counts, but that was incredible.

Edit: It counts


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Celts vs. Cavs*

terrible idea to let wally take the last shot...

he shot 4-13 and 1-5 at the 3pt

shoulda gave it to gerald


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Celts vs. Cavs*

Celts lose...again.

This was a very good game, well played by everyone nearly. 

On another note, one thing that really bothers me about Doc is how he reacts after a loss. He tends to always be smiling like he is trying to suck up to the other teams coaches or something like that. I can't imagine that it makes the players (the ones that all had their hands over their heads and looking thoroughly unhappy) feel good knowing that they just lost a game and their coach is over there grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Celts vs. Cavs*

Celts really played a strong game, pretty much outplayed the Cavs for all but a short stretch in the 3rd qtr. 

Jefferson and Green both look to be solid players. Good luck going forward


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Celts vs. Cavs*

You guys have an incredible group of young players on your hands. Tony Allen, Gerald Green, and Al Jefferson were all very impressive tonight. I have absolutely no idea how you guys aren't winning more games (probably Doc Rivers) when Pierce is in the lineup. 

On a side note, I have absolutely no idea how you guys can stand Tommy Heinsohn.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Celts vs. Cavs*



Brandname said:


> You guys have an incredible group of young players on your hands. Tony Allen, Gerald Green, and Al Jefferson were all very impressive tonight. I have absolutely no idea how you guys aren't winning more games (probably Doc Rivers) when Pierce is in the lineup.
> 
> On a side note, I have absolutely no idea how you guys can stand Tommy Heinsohn.


Yeah, I blame our losses (with Pierce) on Doc. Without Pierce, it's just a matter of overwhelming inexperience for our young guys. We have very few veterans on this team. Besides Pierce, we have Wally, Ratliff (injured), Kandi man, and Scal. Not much. BTW, no tommy points for you.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Celts vs. Cavs*



blh5387 said:


> BTW, no tommy points for you.


Haha, yeah I imagine he's much more irritating to non-Celtics fans.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Celts vs. Cavs*

Tony Allen has made a believer out of me. I'm glad he proved me wrong. I've been so impressed with this group of young guys - Jefferson, Allen, and Green in particular.

Another bad game for Wally...E.H. is right, he's gotta be hurt.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celts vs. Cavs*



Brandname said:


> You guys have an incredible group of young players on your hands. Tony Allen, Gerald Green, and Al Jefferson were all very impressive tonight. I have absolutely no idea how you guys aren't winning more games (probably Doc Rivers) when Pierce is in the lineup.
> 
> On a side note, I have absolutely no idea how you guys can stand Tommy Heinsohn.


I know why we aren't winning.

Our centers are all injured.

Tony Allen wasn't this type of Tony Allen until two weeks ago.

Al Jefferson was injured for most of the season.

Gerald Green was behind Pierce and Wally (when he wasn't injured, a rarity.)

Tommy's the man. It's hard to imagine watching the Celtics without Tommy. 

Tommy: "What a terrible call."
Mike: "Tommy, he clearly did hit him."
Tommy: "Arrrrgggh"


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Celts vs. Cavs*

And when Pierce gets back, everybody should round into form and get us the 13th pick.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celts vs. Cavs*



P-Dub34 said:


> And when Pierce gets back, everybody should round into form and get us the 13th pick.


They better milk Pierce back into playing.

Another 13th pick is not what the Doctor ordered.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Celts vs. Cavs*

Judging by how much Wally seems still afflicted with his ailments, what makes you think they won't hurry Pierce back, too?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celts vs. Cavs*



P-Dub34 said:


> Judging by how much Wally seems still afflicted with his ailments, what makes you think they won't hurry Pierce back, too?


Hopefully they're realize that Pierce has more of an impact of the outcome of a game and finally see that if they win more games they'll be getting another late lottery pick.

Plus, we can sacrifice Wally...or maybe they're trying to reinjure him.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Celts vs. Cavs*



Brandname said:


> On a side note, I have absolutely no idea how you guys can stand Tommy Heinsohn.




tommy is the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

If Wally was healthy we would have won that game because he would have hit 1/2 those shots he missed. I'm totally loving how well Al, Gerald and TA are playing. When Wally gets healthy and Paul comes back I'm really starting to beleive this team can make a run, especially with our centers finally starting to get healthy.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Do you think Doc drew up the final play for Wally, given how horribly he shot outside of 5 feet from the basket? If he did, that was a terrible mistake. Wally drew 2 defenders with 2 seconds left. Gerald was wide open to his left. He had enough time to make the pass and get Gerald an uncontested shot. Gerald is not only the Celtics' best 3 point shooter, but he's near the top of the league. That would have been a great play if it was drawn up for Gerald. Instead Wally took a contested shot with time on the clock. Gerald may not have made it, but it would have made a lot more sense.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

mrsister said:


> Do you think Doc drew up the final play for Wally, given how horribly he shot outside of 5 feet from the basket?


Probably.

EDIT: YES!  (unfortunately.)



> According to Doc Rivers, everything went as planned on that final sequence, save for Szczerbiak's trajectory.
> 
> "It was perfect," Rivers said of the play. "But you can see that Wally's balance is still off."


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Another perfectly winnable game blown to **** by the C's.

1) Call a timeout
2) Take Wally out of the game
3) Let Gerald shoot the big 3 (if he was even in the game)
4) Don't let Z kill you. LeBron, Hughes, whatever but not Z.

Yuck


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Doc Rivers is ****ing stupid. That's it.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

The youngsters are coming along. Nice to see how well Al is playing now that he's Healthy. 

I agree that Szerbiak needed to pass to Green for the final shot. An uncontested shot is always better than a shot under pressure and Green's been shooting well. 
Leave it to Doc to plan for Wally to take that shot while he's playing hurt.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Doc wouldn't have it any other way. The Celtics might have won if Green took the shot. Doc can't allow that.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote"It was perfect," Rivers said of the play. "But you can see that Wally's balance is still off."

Szczerbiak, who was 4 for 13 from the field, said he had a perfect look. But he has been in a shooting slump in the five games since returning from the second of two ankle sprains."Quote

My Fictional Extension of the interview: 

Rivers continued, "hey, why NOT put the ball in the hands of an injured player in a shooting slump when the game is on the line? 
No sense giving it to Green, who was playing what I myself described as his best game of the year tonight!
Cos I'm Doc Rivers, and that's how I roll." 
:whatever:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Wally sucks


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Wally is a bum. How do you expect an injured Wally in a shooting slump to make that shot? What was Doc thinking? Even if Gerald had taken that shot and missed, i wouldnt have cared, but Wally?

If I was Doc, I'd give the ball to Gerald. If GG is ever going to be a star then he is going to have to hit those kinds of shots, so why not have him take them now? Not only that, the kid can shoot the lights out.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I don't think Wally sucks, but he is hurt and not playing well. He's normally a good shooter, but right now, he's not. Doc should realize that and not give him the most critical shot of the game. He's not just missing long range shots - he's missing them badly. I don't blame Wally for trying, especially when the coach draws up the play for you, but it just didn't make any sense. Wally should've been a decoy. It would have worked because 2 defenders flew at him. Gerald would've only had to deal with the clock. There wasn't anyone anywhere near him. 

Wally's doing a good job when he drives to the hoop, so that's where he should be used. His jump shot is just not there. I think Wally should take a few per game just to help develop it again and keep the defense honest, but he shouldn't take nearly as many as he normally does. That just hurts the team.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Doc said it the best, "the play was *perfect*."

I can't believe some of you guys wanted us to actually win!

lol. Go Celtics.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Man did any of you guys even watch the game? The play was not called for Wally. They didn't even call a play WHICH WAS STUPID. They had a timeout but they didn't use that either. Delonte ran the ball down the court dribbled into like 3 guys then passed off to Wally in which they made a wall in front of him and he had to shoot (he wouldn't have been able to see Gerald). It was totally dumb. A timeout should have been called and a play ran for Gerald or Tony who were shooting lights out that night. Doc is so afraid they will set their defense but we are NOT a team that can run down like that without a set play worked out to get the ball to someone with 8 seconds left. We are not good enough for that yet.


----------

